# SKIDKINGS VINTAGE BICYCLE CLUBS "GET SOME AIR " RIDE   PICS



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Feb 12, 2018)

AWESOME DAY WITH THE SKIDKINGS GETTING SOME FRESH AIR AND VITAMIN D SUNSHINE ..BRISK BUT NICE DAY FOR A RIDE WITH GOOD FRIENDS . THANKS TO THE VALLEY TAVERN ,THE ROCK THE DOCK ,THE ODD OTTER AND THE WINGMAN BREWERY FOR THEIR HOSPITALITY...HERE ARE SOME GREAT PICS FROM A FANTASTIC DAY ...


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Feb 12, 2018)

HERE IS SOME MORE ..


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Feb 12, 2018)

A FEW MORE ...


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Feb 12, 2018)

A FEW MORE


----------



## catfish (Feb 13, 2018)

Cool!


----------



## Boris (Feb 19, 2018)

The Skid's gonna get his hair caught in his spokes if he let's it get much longer.


----------



## Tim the Skid (Feb 23, 2018)

Boris said:


> The Skid's gonna get his hair caught in his spokes if he let's it get much longer.




He's emulating the grooming standards and fashion choices of his mentor Borko.


----------

